# We're Doing a Reddit AMA right now! come join if you use reddit!



## wordflute (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone!
Today is February 5th 2013.
This is Ecouter ( a trio that performs on Flutes, Cello, Piano, Vocals ) 
We try to have fun and mix world, folk, indie, pop, classical and many other styles. 
Our approach to making music is to make us enjoy the music first and give it out to 
the world to listen to.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/17y05i

Come join us!
Sincerely Nik, Nat and Amelie


----------

